# Life On Mars



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Having enjoyed the original over the past two years, it is with immense interest to tune into the US version of this show. Dramatically the first show was surprisingly good. Harvey Keitel was impeccable, mind you not as hard or over the top in Bad Lieutenant, but this is prime time TV.

Oddly enough I though it was a great rendition because some UK to US translations haven't worked, who remembers the US Cracker!

What was a blast was the fashion of the times as teenager one longed for a jacket with those aircrafcarrier lapels which you could land a jumbo jet on. And flares and platform shoes.OMG  

One thing was the early 70's the time of polyester? I don't know how the show has affected youth fashion in the US but I noticed when the British version was on TV a wave of 70's retro fashion was considered hip amongst the inner city in crowd in Sydney. 

Another thing is its going to be interesting to see what the music sound track is in this version.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm with you on this. It's a really good show.​


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Did you see Series 3 - Ashes to Ashes?


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

No Ashes to Ashes hasn't arrived on the box yet but one thing about the US life on Mars. 

Robots? 

Hmm either way its different but similar. Mind you this was only the second episode.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I think within the next couple of years or so we will be able to communicate and even socialize with AI robots including Sophia The Robot, Have you guys seen her before, she was on the Jimmy Fallon show a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^"Artificial Intelligence (AI)"...
..........so much promise, but alas, threatening as well...I fear! :crazy:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^"Artificial Intelligence (AI)"...
> ..........so much promise, but alas, threatening as well...I fear! :crazy:


So you wouldn't want to talk or communicate with Sophia?


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Howard said:


> So you wouldn't want to talk or communicate with Sophia?


Howard, if I didn't know better, I might think you had a little crush on Sophia.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Alas, if Sophia were allowed to whisper sweet nothings in my ear on the pillow at night, she would expect to take "long, hot showers with me in the morning" and that could prove positively disastrous! LOL.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

FLMike said:


> Howard, if I didn't know better, I might think you had a little crush on Sophia.


When I saw her on The Jimmy Fallon Show just the other day, her conversation with Jimmy blew me away, she was awarded citizenship in Saudi Arabia, now has a credit card and has traveled the globe.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

And what if you wanted to copulate with one, this here if you haven't already known is Harmony The Sex Robot, she was made by Realbotix. What is your opinion of her? These things have been on the market for about 2 years now.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Alas, if Sophia were allowed to whisper sweet nothings in my ear on the pillow at night, she would expect to take "long, hot showers with me in the morning" and that could prove positively disastrous! LOL.


You wouldn't want her to take showers with you that could cause her to fuse.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Howard said:


> When I saw her on The Jimmy Fallon Show just the other day, her conversation with Jimmy blew me away, she was awarded citizenship in Saudi Arabia, now has a credit card and has traveled the globe.


One bad word about Saudi Arabia and there'll be someone with a screwdriver........


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

As an avid news reader....Matt Drudge from Drudgereport appears to have a bit of a sex bot fetish, or his editorial staff does. There is almost a daily link to a sex bot posting on his site.

Odd. Not my cup of latex for certain.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

This is starting to get weird.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

A sex robot brothel was slated to open in Houston, but city council denied the licence. Apparently there is one in Toronto...
https://www.thedailybeast.com/houston-lawmakers-aim-to-block-first-us-sex-robot-brothel

Really weird.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> You wouldn't want her to take showers with you that could cause her to fuse.


Howard, my friend, you are so right, but you have to admit, a long, hot shower would certainly put considerable spark into the relationship! LOL.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

derum said:


> A sex robot brothel was slated to open in Houston, but city council denied the licence. Apparently there is one in Toronto...
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/houston-lawmakers-aim-to-block-first-us-sex-robot-brothel
> 
> Really weird.


Hey if it's not bothering anyone so why the hell not? They claim you could get an STD from them? It's only plastic and they probably cleanse the dolls thoroughly after each use and plus it probably won't hurt a relationship, it's harmless. The prices they ask for, a bit expensive, $90 for an hour and $200 for a few hours, If you got the money so go for it.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, my friend, you are so right, but you have to admit, a long, hot shower would certainly put considerable spark into the relationship! LOL.


Just keep her out the shower while she watches you take it.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Howard said:


> Hey if it's not bothering anyone so why the hell not? They claim you could get an STD from them? It's only plastic and they probably cleanse the dolls thoroughly after each use and plus it probably won't hurt a relationship, it's harmless. The prices they ask for, a bit expensive, $90 for an hour and $200 for a few hours, If you got the money so go for it.


If someone is that desperate, I would suggest using Pam, for the human touch.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Life on Mars -


----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

Not to judge but I can't believe those sexbot things actually exist. 
Anyone familiar with the movie PIN (1988) knows there is a truly revolting scene in it that will put you off the idea for the rest of your life. Its possibly the most disturbing 60 seconds or so in a movie I have ever witnessed.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

derum said:


> If someone is that desperate, I would suggest using Pam, for the human touch.


Who's Pam?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Troones said:


> Not to judge but I can't believe those sexbot things actually exist.
> Anyone familiar with the movie PIN (1988) knows there is a truly revolting scene in it that will put you off the idea for the rest of your life. Its possibly the most disturbing 60 seconds or so in a movie I have ever witnessed.


Yes Troon, they do exist. Sexbots are quite expensive from what I've been watching on YouTube and also Robot Sex brothels too. If you want to pay $90 for a hour and $250 for a few hours. They're just dolls, you're not going to get a disease from them, maybe an infection from the constant thrusting in an out from the rubber and plastic, that's about it. What other harm could it do?


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Howard said:


> Who's Pam?











She has a sister too........


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

"Go gently into the night," my friends. The ice is getting very thin beneath our feet as we continue to walk this path! :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

eagle2250 said:


> "Go gently into the night," my friends. The ice is getting very thin beneath our feet as we continue to walk this path! :icon_saint7kg:


Indeed!

Next thing you know someone will create a cross over thread with that one about those ferkakta Trad Girlfriends.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

derum said:


> View attachment 26444
> 
> She has a sister too........


What does that mean?


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> Indeed!
> 
> Next thing you know someone will create a cross over thread with that one about those ferkakta Trad Girlfriends.


For authenticity, a trad sex robot would be this:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

derum said:


> For authenticity, a trad sex robot would be this:
> View attachment 26535


That can't be a robot, looks like a mannequin.:icon_scratch:


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Howard said:


> That can't be a robot, looks like a mannequin.:icon_scratch:


Quiet. She might hear you.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

derum said:


>


Oh Miranda!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

SG_67 said:


> Quiet. She might hear you.


A piece of wood can't respond to anything.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Howard said:


> A piece of wood can't respond to anything.


Oh, but Sophia can?? Sounds like you might be prejudiced against wooden folks. What makes rubber and plastic folks so superior in your mind?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

FLMike said:


> Oh, but Sophia can?? Sounds like you might be prejudiced against wooden folks. What makes rubber and plastic folks so superior in your mind?


Sophia is an AI robot, she is not wooden but more made from electrical parts and wires. She has appeared in the past year and a half on Jimmy Fallon. She has her own credit card, won a citizenship award in Saudi Arabia, met German chancellor Angela Merkel and has gone to conferences.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I wonder if the Saudis would let her drive.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Howard said:


> Sophia is an AI robot, she is not wooden but more made from electrical parts and wires. She has appeared in the past year and a half on Jimmy Fallon. She has her own credit card, won a citizenship award in Saudi Arabia, met German chancellor Angela Merkel and has gone to conferences.


Wow! she's more successful than Stormy Daniels!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> Sophia is an AI robot, she is not wooden but more made from electrical parts and wires. She has appeared in the past year and a half on Jimmy Fallon. She has her own credit card, won a citizenship award in Saudi Arabia, met German chancellor Angela Merkel and has gone to conferences.





SG_67 said:


> I wonder if the Saudis would let her drive.


Being essentially an exaggerated iphone, shaped like a woman, did the Saudi's require Sophia wear a Burka? :icon_scratch:


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

eagle2250 said:


> Being essentially an exaggerated iphone, shaped like a woman, did the Saudi's require Sophia wear a Burka? :icon_scratch:


We need to develop a male version lest she leave her home unescorted.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

SG_67 said:


> I wonder if the Saudis would let her drive.


I don't think so but you know what? It's a possibility.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

derum said:


> Wow! she's more successful than Stormy Daniels!


and Sophia has also appeared on the cover of Cosmopolitan And Elle.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Being essentially an exaggerated iphone, shaped like a woman, did the Saudi's require Sophia wear a Burka? :icon_scratch:


Eagle, I really wouldn't know but that's up to the designers of her.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> We need to develop a male version lest she leave her home unescorted.


We are going to be over run!
https://www.businessinsider.com/sophia-robot-hanson-robotics-other-humanoids-2017-11


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I envision a not so distant future where elderly men are attended to in their golden years by a harem of beautiful robot care providers.

I'll take a Catherine Deneuve, a Kristin Scott Thomas and for an added bit of fun Mae West.

One can dream!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Brrr. Uncanny Valley.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Shaver said:


> Brrr. Uncanny Valley.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

derum said:


> We are going to be over run!
> https://www.businessinsider.com/sophia-robot-hanson-robotics-other-humanoids-2017-11


Are you afraid of robots taking over the world?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I envision a not so distant future where elderly men are attended to in their golden years by a harem of beautiful robot care providers.
> 
> I'll take a Catherine Deneuve, a Kristin Scott Thomas and for an added bit of fun Mae West.
> 
> ...





Shaver said:


> Brrr. Uncanny Valley.


Why do they call it "The Uncanny Valley"?


----------

